# التعدين البايلوجي *التعدين الحيوي * التعدين بالبكتيريا



## الزهيري0007 (7 أكتوبر 2011)

التعدين البيولوجي Biominning
التعدين البيولوجي هو عملية البحث عن الكائنات الدقيقة بغرض استغلال منتجاتها الطبيعية في الأدوية أو جوانب التطور التكنولوجية الأخرى بصورة مباشرة أو حتى للحصول على منتجات غير طبيعية بصورة غير مباشرة. فالتعدين البيولوجي هو التنقيب في المستقبل. ويحاول الآن الباحثين إجراء تعديلات في البكتريا لتصبح قادرة على تجميع الخامات ذات الأهمية فيمكن على سبيل المثال استخدام البكتريا في مجال التعدين واستكشاف الذهب فقد تم اكتشاف أن بكتيرة Thiobacillus ferrooxidans لها القدرة على تراكم وتركيز الذهب الموجود في بعض الصخور مما جذب شركات التنقيب عن المعادن نحوها وتقوم هذه الشركات الآن بتطوير طريقة لاستخدام هذه البكتريا في صناعة البحث عن الذهب.
الميكروبيولوجى والتعدين Microbiology and mining
لقد أصبح استخراج المعادن المختلفة مشكلة في صناعة التعدين نظراً لأن الخامات الغنية بمحتواها من المعادن قد أخذت في التناقص والنفاذ depletion. وقد أدى هذا الوضع إلى ضرورة معالجة الخامات ذات المحتوى المعدني الأقل lower-quality ores بتقنية أكثر كفاءة لاستخلاص محتواها من المعادن. كمان أن هناك مشكلة بيئية قائمة وهى أن الطريقة التقليدية لمعالجة الخامات تعتبر مصدراً كبيراً لتلوث الهواء وأصبحت محل هجوم من كثير من منظمات حماية البيئة. وقد وجد أن الكائنات الدقيقة لديها مخرجاً من هاتين المشكلتين (الاستخلاص والبيئة) فعلى سبيل المثال، نجد أن بكتريا Thiobacillus thiooxidans & T. ferrooxidans وهما من البكتريا ذاتية التغذية عند تربيتها في وجود خامات معدنية metal ores مثل الحديد والنحاس والزنك، ينتج عن هذه البكتريا أحماض تسبب أكسدة هذه الخامات. وينتج عن ذلك ترسيب هذه المعادن الموجودة بها في صورة أملاح هذه الأحماض. ويطلق على هذه العملية الرشح leaching وهى تحسن improves الحصول على المعدن من الخام كما أنها لأتسبب تلوثاُ للبيئة.
وقد وجد أن الانبعاثات الكبريتية sulfurous emissions الناتجة عن حرق الفحم coal تعد مشكلة بيئية كبيرة تعوق من استخدام الفحم بصورة جيدة. وتأتى هذه الانبعاثات من الكبريت الموجود في الفحم والتي ترتبط كذلك بظاهرة الأمطار الحمضية acid rain phenomenon. ولسوء الحظ unfortunately فإن الكمية المتاحة من الفحم الذي لا يحتوى على مركبات كبريتية أو حتى على كميات ضئيلة منها قليلة ولا تستطيع تلبية الحاجات المتزايدة
منقول عن ابحاث للعلما المذكورين ادناه
البكتريا التطبيقية د. حسام حمدى / د. إيمان فوزي


----------



## أميرة المواد (7 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا ع الموضوع 
والنقل الجميل 
تحياتي​


----------



## alshangiti (7 أكتوبر 2011)

موضوع شيق جدا نرجو ان تستمرى فى الاستزادة من Biominning لتعم الفائدة وتفيدينا اكثر 

سوف اقوم بعرض كامل عن منجم دهب يستخدم هده الطريقة . 
كل خام يختلف من منجم لاخر ولا نستطيع استخدام البكتيريا الا بعد همل الدراسات ال metallurgy لمعرفة امكانية الاستخراج من عدمه وهل هى مجدية اقتصاديا ام لا .


----------

